# Dressmakers for a special occasion



## SarcasticMrsFox (Apr 29, 2013)

I would like to get a dress made for a special occasion. I am not after a bargain, I just want a dress to be made right. It's gonna be a 1920-1930s silk knee-length gown tight on the bottom with a drape on the top. I just have a sketch of it. I don't expect the tailor to know interwar Hollywood fashions but someone who would know how to make me look elegant :flypig: Most of the fancy stuff I see in the windows of Satwa/Bur Dubai tailors looks.. a bit cheap and skanky 

I already got the material from Deepa but I don't find them to be great with women clothing. I had few shirts made there (already binned) and 3 pairs of pants copied (2 of which are superb and looks better than the original :first.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a tailor kiosk in Mercarto in Jumeirah. They seem to be quite professional. They even have a changing room. It might be worth popping in there.


----------



## SarcasticMrsFox (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you, I will check it out. Have you anything done with them by any chance?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

SarcasticMrsFox said:


> Thank you, I will check it out. Have you anything done with them by any chance?


They actually managed to make a dress that I bought ages ago and never worn wearable. I knew what I wanted to do and the girl suggested the best way to do it. The way she recommended it ended up looking as though it was supposed to be like that and what she said to do, I wouldn't have thought of. It wasn't a big job but the fact that she was telling me rather than me telling her was quite refreshing!


----------



## SarcasticMrsFox (Apr 29, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> The way she recommended it ended up looking as though it was supposed to be like that and what she said to do, I wouldn't have thought of. It wasn't a big job but the fact that she was telling me rather than me telling her was quite refreshing!


I will check them out, although knowing what to do doesn't always deliver the best results.

I had a dreadful experience having my wedding dress made in Ireland. I wanted a 60s knee-length tight dress covering my neck. The woman specialized in 50s wear and seemed quite excited about the project. She suggested many things to me I haven't even thought about, offered to design a veil to suit the period, etc. Everything looked so cheap in the end, carelessly sewn, shrunk and even dirty at places. The neck was strangling me, covered boning was different lengths on the sides, comb was visible, careless stitches everywhere, ends of a split and neck not meeting up. Her excuse was - "you were too small for my mannequins". Me and my mother spent a night ironing and adjusting it ourselves. The only thing what fitted me perfectly that day was.. MY MAN


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

SarcasticMrsFox said:


> I will check them out, although knowing what to do doesn't always deliver the best results.
> 
> I had a dreadful experience having my wedding dress made in Ireland. I wanted a 60s knee-length tight dress covering my neck. The woman specialized in 50s wear and seemed quite excited about the project. She suggested many things to me I haven't even thought about, offered to design a veil to suit the period, etc. Everything looked so cheap in the end, carelessly sewn, shrunk and even dirty at places. The neck was strangling me, covered boning was different lengths on the sides, comb was visible, careless stitches everywhere, ends of a split and neck not meeting up. Her excuse was - "you were too small for my mannequins". Me and my mother spent a night ironing and adjusting it ourselves. The only thing what fitted me perfectly that day was.. MY MAN


Bless. That's the main thing. I can't tell you anything more than I have, you will just need to make your own judgement.


----------

